
Ask HN: What does it take build a product company in India? - benjaminbuttons
Trying to gather inputs from folks on what you need to start a successful product company in India?<p>1. Tech Talent - Major challenge compared to SF Bay Area&#x2F; US in general. Good engineering Talent pool is small, still I am hopeful that it will get better in next decade or so.<p>2. Funding - Most of A-List VC firms are operating in India source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.inventiva.co.in&#x2F;2017&#x2F;05&#x2F;list-150-venture-capital-firms-india&#x2F;<p>3. Product idea - It seems most successful startups are replicas on a proven idea (ex. Flipkart, Snapdeal, Ola) tailored to the local market.<p>4. Exit options - Barring some of the high profile exits like RedBus, there hasn&#x27;t been lot of M&amp;A deals. Few acqui-hire type deals by FB and Google makes news occasionally.
======
MariaMorris
Money, Resources and a great innovative idea are needed to product company in
india. You also be active on social media like facebook, Instagram and
twitter.you just need millions of followers so you must buy instagram likes an
followers from [https://buylikesservices.com/](https://buylikesservices.com/)

